# 11+6 dating scan - boy or girl? UPDATE 13+ scan pics pg2



## Boo44

Is 11+6 too early to see a nub or is that the nub I can see on here?

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/8C8FDAE4-69AE-4AD0-BF9E-F16E3424C35F_zpsoeydfovw.jpg

All guesses and reasons welcome!


----------



## Monkei

im going to guess boy


----------



## Tesh23

Guessing girl as nub looks horizontal


----------



## cupcakekate

I'm going with girl


----------



## winterbabies3

Thinking blue


----------



## mum2jaydon

Boy guess x


----------



## Boo44

Thanks for all your guesses! Do you think that big sticky out bit is the nub? And which part of the spine is it supposed to be parallel to/greater than 30 degree angle from to determine girl or boy? Is it the lower part of the spine?


----------



## Avo82

I'm thinking girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think girl!


----------



## salamander91

Girl x


----------



## lau86

I'm stuck on this one! 11+6 is quite early, nub looks long and forked so could be girl but the angle looks quite boy?? I wouldn't be surprised either way, I think I'm leaning :pink:


----------



## Boo44

lau86 said:


> I'm stuck on this one! 11+6 is quite early, nub looks long and forked so could be girl but the angle looks quite boy?? I wouldn't be surprised either way, I think I'm leaning :pink:

Yes it's probably a bit early isn't it and with time the nub points upwards more doesn't it, so I'm thinking probably boy!


----------



## mazndave

Could go either way this early, at the minute it looks quite girly but has a slight angle to it, so in theory it could continue to rise and could look completely different in a week.


----------



## Boo44

Thanks for all the guesses would love more if anyone else has an opinion! X


----------



## madseasons

I am leaning more :pink: with this, but it's still a little early :)


----------



## Boo44

I had an extra scan today at 13+3 the pictures aren't all that great but does anyone have any more guesses with the two lots of scans together?

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/79184C0A-988F-4A51-9B63-38D6180C3115_zpsqzmupqeh.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/95FA2BAC-1160-4124-945F-CDDCFA18C2A0_zpsaxoxaliv.jpg


----------



## 3 girlies

id say girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am still thinking girl :pink: :)


----------



## lau86

Thinking :pink:!


----------



## Boo44

Thanks for the guesses! I don't think there's a nub on these new pics is there?


----------



## madseasons

Still thinking :pink: !!!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I can't see anything on the second pictures and the first is quite early so still time to rise but I would guess girl for now :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi all

Hope you dont mind me posting here but i also have a scan at 11weeks and would like to know what you think, i got back for another scan on xmas eve and ill be 12w6d then so will upload that as well when i get it.
 



Attached Files:







20151211_171239-1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Boo44

ehjmorris im not sure I can see a nub on your picture so it's hard to tell! You'd be better off posting it as a separate thread as more people may notice your post! X


----------



## winterbabies3

Ugh, I keep going back and forth...sticking w a blue guess. Xx


----------



## Boo44

I keep going back and forth myself! The nub is long and so looks girly. But is angled and it's an early scan so probably more likely to end up blue. But then every time I look at nubs on the net, the actual nub doesn't look like the boys pictures.... Aaaaaaaah!


----------



## ehjmorris

I have the same problem haha!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Girl


----------



## ehjmorris

Can u also tell me which bit you think is the nub? Or no nub


----------



## Boo44

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Girl


Mine or ehjmorris? X


----------



## Boo44

So

I think I'm having a scan next week and will ask the gender then. I'm obsessing over these pictures again!

This is one I didn't post from the 13 week scan. Is this a blue nub? Looks a bit grainy and so probably can't tell

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/AF110CCE-DCE5-4504-AF0F-F13E2495CA98_zpsl5otkqx5.jpg


----------



## winterbabies3

Oh my.....now I want to say girl! Lol


----------



## Boo44

Lol how come? X


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I think I can see the start of a nub in the one above but not sure that's the whole of it, also not sure if there is a bit of stacking which would indicate boy. Have you tried Ingender? Maybe post on there as there are experts/techs that will be able to tell you what they see. :)


----------



## minties

I definitely think girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still thinking girl :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Boo44 said:


> So
> 
> I think I'm having a scan next week and will ask the gender then. I'm obsessing over these pictures again!
> 
> This is one I didn't post from the 13 week scan. Is this a blue nub? Looks a bit grainy and so probably can't tell
> 
> https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/AF110CCE-DCE5-4504-AF0F-F13E2495CA98_zpsl5otkqx5.jpg

Guessing boy off of this one :)


----------



## ljminer

I'm thinking boy as this is my 13 month old boys scan which I think is quite similar... Also everyone on bob guessed girl but the ladies in in gender all said boy!! X


----------



## ljminer

Sorry don't know why it's upside down, not sure how to change it? X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Girl xx


----------



## Boo44

Thanks for the guesses! Yes now I've read up on it all I think the very last picture I've posted shows a stacked blue nub. None of the other 13 week ones show a nub and the 11 week one is too early to mean anything. So I'm sure I'm going to hear boy! Preparing myself for a lifetime of blue :haha:


----------



## minties

I still get a girly vibe, but I am pretty terrible at other peoples scan pictures. The nub I see doesn't look like it's the right angle for a boy to me.


----------



## Boo44

Final update ladies - he's a boy!!

11+ weeks is obv definitely too early to tell as all nubs are long and forked at that stage I now know!

Had a scan yesterday and he's most surely a boy and is very very cute! Now onto the task of finding a name :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations!


----------



## babyjan

Congrats on team :blue:


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

